# Stay cool



## belladonna9

Ciao a tutti,

Volevo sapere se ci sia una moda di dire "stay cool" in italiano...?  Sto scrivendo un'email a una amica e dove lei si trova il tempo fa caldissimo e allora quando scrivo "stay cool," io suppongo che voglia la frase significare la temperatura del suo corpo...ma non sono sicura come dirla correttamente.  

Grazie in anticipo,
C


----------



## Lello4ever

belladonna9 said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Volevo sapere se c'è un modo per dire "stay cool" in italiano...? Sto scrivendo un'email a una amica e dove lei si trova il tempo fa caldissimo e allora quando scrivo "stay cool," io suppongo che la frase intenda la temperatura del suo corpo...ma non sono sicura come dirla correttamente.
> 
> Grazie in anticipo,
> C


 
You could say "Rinfrescati"


----------



## belladonna9

Grazie (per la proposta e le correzioni)!!!


----------



## Hello Sary

Salve a tutti, riprendo questo vecchio thread.
La mia padrona di casa mi ha scritto, al termine di un'e-mail, "stay cool". Non credo mi volesse consigliare di rinfrescarmi, qui non fa affatto caldo. Potrebbe essere un modo di dirmi di stare tranquilla, visto che le avevo accennato ad alcuni problemi burocratici in cui sono incappata? Grazie per le eventuali risposte!
H.S.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Hello Sary said:


> Salve a tutti, riprendo questo vecchio thread.
> La mia padrona di casa mi ha scritto, al termine di un'e-mail, "stay cool". Non credo mi volesse consigliare di rinfrescarmi, qui non fa affatto caldo. Potrebbe essere un modo di dirmi di stare tranquilla, visto che le avevo accennato ad alcuni problemi burocratici in cui sono incappata? Grazie per le eventuali risposte!
> H.S.



Perchè "stay cool" non significa _rinfrescati, _ma_ stai tranquilla, stai calma._


----------



## Hello Sary

Aaaah ecco! Infatti la discussione a cui mi sono riallacciata mi aveva un po'confusa. Ora è chiaro, ti ringrazio.


----------



## Lello4ever

Paulfromitaly said:


> Perchè "stay cool" non significa _rinfrescati, _ma_ stai tranquilla, stai calma._


Paul, ovviamente hai ragione, ma nel caso proposto inizialmente il significato era di sicuro quello, non credi?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Lello4ever said:


> Paul, ovviamente hai ragione, ma nel caso proposto inizialmente il significato era di sicuro quello, non credi?



Sì e no nel senso che credo che nel messaggio originale si volesse scherzare un po' sul possibile doppio senso di_ cool _(fresco - calmo se riferito ad una persona).


----------



## Memimao

Nessuno ha ancoro individuato l'etimologia della parola _cool_ usata in questi contesti. Esiste una teoria che la vuole derivata da un'espressione della lingua Swahili che significa eccellente.

Traduzione: Statteme bene, e la Maronna t'accompagne


----------



## TrentinaNE

If you do mean "stay cool" literally (as a greeting on a hot summer day), what would you say in Italian?  _Stai fresca_?

Elisabetta


----------



## Paulfromitaly

TrentinaNE said:


> If you do mean "stay cool" literally (as a greeting on a hot summer day), what would you say in Italian?  _Stai fresca_?
> 
> Elisabetta



You mean cool as in temperature? 
Stai fresco! has a different meaning (you're screwed!), you might say "stai al fresco".


----------



## minoski

TrentinaNE said:


> If you do mean "stay cool" literally (as a greeting on a hot summer day), what would you say in Italian? _Stai fresca_?
> 
> Elisabetta


 
 Sì, ma il doppio senso (con "stai fresca" nel senso di "sei fregata", o qualcosa del genere) farebbe senz'altro sorridere!!
In italiano queste costruzioni non si usano molto (es. "take care"), e non mi viene in mente cosa si potrebbe dire in una situazione simile...
Very little help, I know, I just couldn't help myself 
c.


----------



## TrentinaNE

OK, grazie!  

Elisabetta


----------



## Tristano

Paulfromitaly said:


> Perchè "stay cool" non significa _rinfrescati, _ma_ stai tranquilla, stai calma._



"Stay cool" in inglese può avere due significati diversi:  stai calmo, o rinfrescati perchè fa caldo.

Tristano


----------



## kan3malato

Ciao.
I've just googled it and at least the first two pages talk about  hot weather


----------



## cicciocello67

Usato come saluto tra due amici, ad esempio alla fine di una mail, potrebbe voler dire anche stammi bene? 
(con significato simile a take care...)

Che ne dite?

Grazie

Ciao a tutti


----------



## cicciocello67

Detto tra due amici (ragazzi giovani) che si salutano via e-mail potrebbe significare stammi bene?

Grazie ciao

p.s. So che c'è già un 3d aperto sull'argomento, ma non risponde alla mia domanda.


----------



## beccamutt

Ciao Cicciocello,

La significanza e' sempre _stai tranquillo_, ma usato come un saluto - si' - piu' o meno significa _stammi bene_.

(By the way, if you feel your question has not been answered, you should use the red (!) triangle to request moderator assistance, rather than "bumping" the thread which is against forum rules.)

Stay cool!  

Becca


----------



## cicciocello67

Ok thank you.


----------



## fede.unive

beccamutt said:


> Ciao Cicciocello,
> 
> La significanza *Il significato* e' sempre _stai tranquillo_, ma*, *usato come un saluto*,* - si' - piu' o meno significa *può sì significare più o meno* _stammi bene_.
> 
> (By the way, if you feel your question has not been answered, you should use the red (!) triangle to request moderator assistance, rather than "bumping" the thread which is against forum rules.)
> 
> Stay cool!
> 
> Becca


 
I hope it helps.


----------



## Bouncing Bee

Scusate, riprendo questo thread perchè la maggior parte delle risposte riguardano il mio dubbio... nel romanzo che sto traducendo c'è una scena in cui un tizio in ufficio saluta un altro dicendogli "Stay cool", e quando gli viene chiesto perchè ha usato quell'espressione (è la figlia che lo chiede al padre, evidentemente prendendolo in giro perchè non lo ha mai sentito parlare così), lui risponde con il solito giochino di parole che lì fa caldo. Vi incollo proprio il pezzetto:

_"Thanks. Stay cool."
"Did you really just tell someone to stay cool?"
"What's wrong with that? It's hot here."

_Ora, inizialmente avevo tradotto "stay cool" con "In gamba", proprio per rendere l'idea del padre che cerca di parlare in tono giovanile, però poi mi sono resa conto che avrei perso il gioco di parole. E non ha senso nemmeno dire "Calma e sangue freddo", perchè si tratta di un saluto in un momento del tutto tranquillo fra due persone in ufficio. Per il momento ho abbozzato questo "Stai fresco" che non c'entra molto, a mio parere... anche perchè più avanti nella storia, la figlia si rivolge allo stesso modo a un postino che le consegna un pacco (e giù con un altro gioco di parole).
Vi sarei infinitamente grata se mi deste una mano


----------



## johngiovanni

This seems a very difficult passage to render in Italian.  If you are going to keep the sense of "I'ts hot here", any translation of "stay cool" would need to mean literally "stay cool" and at the same time be acceptable as a salutation.  As it is a novel, you probably would not want to keep the "Stay cool" in English.  But I can't find another solution at the moment.  I suppose if the setting is clearly in a mainly English speaking part of the world, you might get away with keeping "Stay cool" in English, perhaps marking it with italics.
I suppose another way would be to find another colloquial/ slangy Italian greeting which has another, different literal meaning, then replace "It's hot here" with an appropriate explanation of that literal meaning.


----------



## Bouncing Bee

Thank you so much johngiovanni, I think you're right, it's almost impossible to keep it in Italian. I've been on this passage for days now  how about_ "stattene al fresco" _? This is my last try to stick to the weather thing, given the young girl later in the story says the same, and the postman answers with a _"The cool season's about to start here"_


----------



## johngiovanni

I see what you mean, but would "stattene al fresco" ever be used as a salutation?  In any case, you would lose the play on words.  Do a search on "Stai cool".  You will find some examples. Here's one from Zanichelli: http://dizionaripiu.zanichelli.it/la-parola-al-traduttore/2011/11/23/andrea-di-gregorio/
"Ehi, *stai cool*, non ti agitare!"  I think I'd go for that.  It was one translator's solution to the problem.


----------



## Bouncing Bee

I know, it's kinda forced... my only explanation, this sounds so strange even the girl asks her dad what's he talking about  otherwise it's the whole weather thing that can't be kept


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi Bouncing Bee - I'm afraid I can't offer any help on how to render this in Italian, but just wanted to point out that the girl's comment is not to ask her dad what he's talking about but that she seems amused that he's using this rather outdated expression.  (my opinion, of course)


----------



## Bouncing Bee

Hi! thank you again, that was me telling it the wrong way... yes, I agree with you, the girl is actually making fun of her dad


----------



## Tegs

If there is no further discussion about how hot it is after this conversation, then if I were you I would just make up a completely new conversation that is relevant to Italian. Find an old-fashioned greeting, and then have the father say as his last response something like "hey, that's not old-fashioned, it's vintage" or something like that  

It's up to you how you do this, but it becomes less of a translation problem and more of a creativeness problem.


----------



## johngiovanni

Quote: 'This is my last try to stick to the weather thing, given the young girl later in the story says the same, and the postman answers with a _"The cool season's about to start here"'.  _That's why I was reluctant to press the "creative" solution.  There is mention of the temperature / weather later.


----------



## Bouncing Bee

I'm really grateful for all your help here  yep, Tegs, I'd like to just use my creativity, but there's the problem JohnGiovanni's just quoted: the girl meets a postman who later talks about the weather again (she's just moved in Dallas with her dad, and I think she's finding it hotter than her previous home). 
My idea right now is to try the "stattene al fresco" solution, but I'll also insert a note with a more creative solution - "old fashioned/vintage" style... I don't really know how to deal with this otherwise 

Again, thank you so much!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Just an idea, BB ... molto, mooolto liberamente (anche perché non so per quale motivo il "padre" ringrazi la persona che poi saluta con "stay cool"):

"Grazie. Scialla, tutto a posto allora!" 
"Ma davvero hai appena detto "scialla" a qualcuno?!" 
"Certo ... non volevo che s'accollasse"  

"Scialla": stai sereno, stai tranquillo.
"Accollarsi": rompere. 

Un po' forzato, temo, ma forse può darti qualche spunto.


----------



## Bouncing Bee

johngiovanni said:


> I see what you mean, but would "stattene al fresco" ever be used as a salutation?  In any case, you would lose the play on words.  Do a search on "Stai cool".  You will find some examples. Here's one from Zanichelli: http://dizionaripiu.zanichelli.it/la-parola-al-traduttore/2011/11/23/andrea-di-gregorio/
> "Ehi, *stai cool*, non ti agitare!"  I think I'd go for that.  It was one translator's solution to the problem.



I didn't see this one, sorry! Thank you, that was very helpful... you know, I think I could do a sort of mix of the solutions you all gave me. Something like 

"Grazie. E mantieni la calma!"
"Hai appena detto a qualcuno di mantenere la calma?"
"Che c'è di male? Fa troppo caldo per agitarsi qui."

And I'd deal with the postman thing with the mans answering "Sono stato calmo finora che faceva caldo" or something like that.


----------



## Bouncing Bee

Grazie Anja  mi piace molto, anche perchè è colloquiale, ma non è che diventa più "dialettale" come espressione?  dannati dubbi, ma di sicuro è di aiuto. Per quanto riguarda il grazie iniziale, anche il padre ha appena ricevuto posta in ufficio... posta per tutti in questo libro


----------



## Anja.Ann

Di nulla, BB  

Forse, più che dialettale, diventa tanto "giovanil-gergale". 
Mi era venuto in mente il termine "scialla" e cercando spunti in rete ho trovato "accollarsi": qui 

Sono sicura che, con calma, troverai la soluzione, comunque.


----------



## Bouncing Bee

Grazie di cuore


----------

